
Italy’s Oldest Musical Instrument Hints at Sounds of Prehistoric Rome - flannery
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/18/arts/music/italy-prehistoric-musical-instrument.html
======
JoeDaDude
The revival of ancient music, very hard to do since written records are so
scarce, has made some progress lately. Some Oxford scholars were able to
credibly recreate some ancient greek music [1]. There has been some interest
in recent years over recreations of the Carnyx, the ancient Celtic war trumpet
[2].

[1]. [https://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/scientists-have-
reco...](https://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/scientists-have-
reconstructed-ancient-greek-music-and-you-can-listen-to-it/)

[2].
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azo7mSt8o9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azo7mSt8o9M)

~~~
bewo001
huh, "video unavailable in your country". We have Celtic burial mounds in the
area, for Teutates' sake!

------
Shaddox
Interesting article. I'd like to hear more about this but other than his
Synaulia[0] project, I can't seem to find anything about his music...

[0][https://www.soundcenter.it/synaulia.htm](https://www.soundcenter.it/synaulia.htm)

------
teilo
It looks like an old differential gear housing.

~~~
Finnucane
Heh, I guess it's an eye of the beholder thing. Not long ago I bought a banjo,
and since banjo things have been on my mind, as soon as I saw the picture, I
thought, that is a spiked lute.

------
pitiburi
NYTimes = paywalled

~~~
trashmountain
document.getElementsByClassName("css-mcm29f")[0].style.overflow="scroll"

